# AKC Gazetter - Best Dry Food Ever - HAHA



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

*AKC Gazette - Best Dry Food Ever - HAHA*

I get a monthly email from the AKC and this week it had an article from Pedigree about their new line of foods - 'Discover their best dry food ever!'. So I decided that I would go ahead and 'discover' it! Here is their new 'Wholesome Nutrition Formula'

_GROUND WHOLE CORN, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, CHICKEN BY-PRODUCT MEAL, MEAT AND BONE MEAL, ANIMAL FAT (PRESERVED WITH BHA AND CITRIC ACID), CHICKEN, BREWERS RICE, DRIED VEGETABLES (PEAS,CARROTS), DRIED PLAIN BEET PULP, GROUND WHOLE WHEAT, NATURAL FLAVOR, SALT, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, VEGETABLE OIL (SOURCE OF LINOLEIC ACID), VITAMINS (dl-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN E], L-ASCORBYL-2-POLYPHOSPHATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN C*] VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, THIAMINE MONONITRATE [VITAMIN B1], BIOTIN, d-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT [VITAMIN B2], VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT), CHOLINE CHLORIDE, MINERALS (ZINC SULFATE, ZINC PROTEINATE, COPPER SULFATE, COPPER PROTEINATE, MANGANESE PROTEINATE, POTASSIUM IODIDE), ADDED FD&C COLORS (RED 40, YELLOW 5, BLUE 2)
_

I think I'll rush out and buy a bag. My dogs are lacking in Red 40, Yellow 5, and 
Blue 2 :becky:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Ewwwwwww! uke:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

one of the many reasons I consider AKC a joke.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I wonder how many high end show dogs are fed this crap... :lol:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

GAG!!!!! uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> I think I'll rush out and buy a bag. My dogs are lacking in Red 40, Yellow 5, and
> Blue 2 :becky:


 LOL, I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

This is another classic example why so many people feed their dogs crap endorsed by AKC it's got to be great, NOT!!!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> LOL, I actually laughed out loud.



Lol! 


Off topic slightly, but that reminded me of this past Halloween. I was handing out candy to the kiddies and this little boy came to the door and did the usual "trick or treat!" thing and then said "My mom said I can't have anything with red 40 in it!" so he needed to pick through the candy lol.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

meggels said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> Off topic slightly, but that reminded me of this past Halloween. I was handing out candy to the kiddies and this little boy came to the door and did the usual "trick or treat!" thing and then said "My mom said I can't have anything with red 40 in it!" so he needed to pick through the candy lol.


Hahaha how freaking cute is that.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh dear.
And they call this their "best" food? I don't even *want* to know what goes into their inferior foods, I might go into cardiac arrest just from looking at it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

And I have to say mine haven't had a good dose of BHA for some time.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW...... is there even MEAT in this? I can't see with all the corn covering it.

I just imagined some dog looking like gollum crawling up and going "WHAT IS MEATSIES?"


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

meggels said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> Off topic slightly, but that reminded me of this past Halloween. I was handing out candy to the kiddies and this little boy came to the door and did the usual "trick or treat!" thing and then said "My mom said I can't have anything with red 40 in it!" so he needed to pick through the candy lol.


Physicians thought I was allergic to red dye #40 when I was a toddler. I went into anaphylactic shock one night after a glass of red kool-aid. My tongue swelled up so much that it was hanging out of my mouth. That was the only thing they could narrow it down too. Since I was too young to really get it, my Mom would just tell me that I didn't like red flavored stuff. Just in case I was at a ball game or something and she wasn't around. I remember carrying around an Epi-Pen until I was in high school.

On topic, it's a shame that organizations like AKC, supposed authorities, are nothing more than a for-profit business.


----------

